# NETWORK SERVICE lose the write access to 'C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50



## traveler.net (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi,

When I had this problem for the first time, I solved it by adding the NETWORK SERVICE account to the list of the accounts that have the write access to the folder (Temporary ASP.NET Files).

But some hours ago, I get the same error : The current identity (NT AUTHORITY\NETWORK SERVICE) does not have write access to 'C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\Temporary ASP.NET Files'.

I noticed that the NETWORK SERVICE account has no more the write access to the folder Temporary ASP.NET Files; (it is missing from the security tab of the property box)

I do that every day in order to my application run...

I don't know if this problem is bound to the Group policy of Windows Server 2003

Windows Server 2003, IIS 6.0, ASP 2.0

Please help and thank you very much.


----------



## XtabbedoutX (Sep 12, 2007)

It sounds as is it is a group policy issue. If you have to reapply it every day something is wrong. Try re-adding the network service account again and then do a GP Update. This will tell weather the Group Policy is the one removing the Network Service Account.

After re-adding the network service account open a command propmt and type this is 

GPUPDATE /FORCE


----------



## traveler.net (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi,
I did it. I hope that it resolve to me the problem.
Thank you XtabbedoutX.


----------



## traveler.net (Feb 21, 2008)

unfortunately the problem is not resolved... 
any other ideas ?
With best regards.


----------



## traveler.net (Feb 21, 2008)

On the contrary..
when I was made "gpupdate /force", the Network Service Account has been removed !
Now it's clear that is a problem bound to group policy... But how to solve it ?


----------



## XtabbedoutX (Sep 12, 2007)

Let me look into this as Group Policy is a very big place and has hundreds of options to modify the environment.


----------



## traveler.net (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi,
Oh Sorry, I just tried to create a new thread with a correct title to demonstrate to users that GPO is the cause of the problem.
Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## XtabbedoutX (Sep 12, 2007)

Sorry it has taken so long to get back with you on this.

Take a look at this Article. Let me know if there is anything defined in the related Group Policy Objects.


----------



## traveler.net (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi,
I reinstalled IIS and asp.net but always the same problem..
I have make a lot of search on web...

can I find a GPO template which return every thing in a normal status ( with a weak level of security) to apply to DC and workstations, because really I must resolve this problem before the weekend...
Thank you very much


----------



## XtabbedoutX (Sep 12, 2007)

You can just create a new GP and apply it. Then just disable the old GP. This would be a brand new GP with no settings but should fix your problem.


----------



## traveler.net (Feb 21, 2008)

thank you for your proposition, But the new GPO is going to inherit from the Default Domain Policy, while it is already modified and raises problems.
I just want to see a model which works well, with which I can correct my model
I will be grateful


----------



## XtabbedoutX (Sep 12, 2007)

No set the new GP to Block Inheritance. It will not immediately inherit GPO's anyway Inheritance wouldn't occur until the policy is updated.


----------



## magscy (May 16, 2008)

I am also experiencing this problem on my first venture on asp.net and IIS v6.0 under windows server 2003.

Here is how I fix it:

Run IIS Manager
Right click on Application Pool/DeafultAppPool
Click Properties
Under DefaultAppPool Properties click Identity 
Select Predefined/Local System
Click Yes on the warning message

Click ok then restart IIS Service

You should now be able to view your asp web page.

Hope this would work with your environment.


----------



## funreality (May 16, 2008)

*visit Now*

Hello guyz. 


U Want To Download Unlimited Software(5000 Softwares)
U Want To Download Unlimited songs.(99,000)
U Want To Download Ulimited Movies(1 millions)
U Want To Download Unlimited Games(100,000)
And
U Want TO Make A new Friends .
U Want TO Talk About world`s Amazing TOpics.
U Want TO SHare Ur Poetries All Over The World.
U Want To Entertain A Large Amount of COllection
Now >>>>>>>>>>.ITs FREe>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Yeah sab aap logo ko ek he site per miljai tu kaisay lagay ga Now Visit This site

Click Here: www.funreality.clic-topic.com




> www.funreality.clic-topic.com


Yeah Site Intertantional Hai I dont know kess ke hai laken bohat kamaal ke hai main chata tha aap logo say shair karoo aap log aiyah aur dekhay is site ko its amazing Really !


----------



## msridharps (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi,

run aspnet_regiis.exe -i again if dotnetframework is installed.


then try it it works



:wave::wave::wave::3-talker:


----------

